# difference between female bettas



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

Just wondering, how can you tell a female Halfmoon betta (if she does Not have the 180 degrees tail) from a Delta tail Female betta from a Veiltail female betta?

alittle stumped


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

If she doesn't have a 180 tail then she isn't a halfmoon so that one is easy. Then she is likely a delta tail. Anything that does not reach the 180 spread is delta tail as far as halfmoon vs delta goes.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Better than trying to explain it all.. here is a link that may help you understand a bit more 

Finding a perfect 180 on a female HM is rare - most breeders won't sell them because you don't get many of them.

BettySplendens

It can be tricky for most breeders.. I get HM females.. some I have don't look to be HM, but come from HM lines.. and others I have, have almost perfect 180. But all those will produce HM offspring - just the strength of the fins will differ.


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

LadyVictorian said:


> If she doesn't have a 180 tail then she isn't a halfmoon so that one is easy. Then she is likely a delta tail. Anything that does not reach the 180 spread is delta tail as far as halfmoon vs delta goes.


 
So this female betta 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360493560
Is not a halfmoon?
trying to find the perfect solid red halfmoon female betta to go along with my male (my avatar). One without a dip in her head(spoon head) and nice finage, Bright/deep red solid color :-D
Shes not 100% 180 but comes the closest I can find to what I'm looking for..


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

She looks to be a super delta.. but does come from an HM line.. you would end up with super deltas and HMs with her.. keep in mind, you won't ever get a 100% HM spawn - there will always be a mix of deltas in an HMxHM spawn.. you just get more HM with the "perfect" HM girl.

She is beautiful though.. love the red, not a whole lot of irid.. good topline, nice big dorsal, big tail, a little long anal but nothing major.. I would get her  

See if the seller has any more females similar, or colors that you want.. make it worth the price to get her as importing a single fish can get pricey and you never know if the fish will even breed once you get them. So see if they can toss in another nice female as backup for you for cheap.. usually a breeder doesn't mind throwing in another female.. I've had them do it on their own lol. 

But if you have the money and time (sometimes can take a couple weeks to get to you), then I'd go for her.. she will bring in a nice color to your male, and you can always work on getting better fins by working the line (mating the best female from the spawn with father, or male with mother, or siblings, etc). Your male has good fins, so some of that should carry over 

Another tip though - get a Petco/Petsmart female and try breeding her with your guy. She doesn't have to be perfect, but it will give you experience and hopefully give your male experience in breeding.. see if you can raise the fry, see if the male will make a good daddy.. etc. Nothing wrong with breeding pet store bettas, you just end up with more of a surprise with the colors in the end  This way you know what you are doing, your male gets experience before you attempt the red girl - not always easy finding the right fish you want, so when you do you want to make sure to take precautions lol. But that is up to you.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

The basic diff between vt and everything else is 2 rays and a round tail, the deltas/hm will have min 4 rays and straight edges with varying angles of spread. 

Hm is controlled by heaps of different genes, not just one, and also environmental factors so it doesnt always breed true.
Super deltas can still give you hm as long as the male is hm. I think that girl has good colour and body shape but the problem with her is that her outer rays look a bit short giving her tail a rounded appearance. 
I like this girl a bit better, she has straighter edges than the other one, although her anal fin is a bit longer
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360429586


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

^ good advice.


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! :-D
I'll try to get some exp with my male betta before doing anything else.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You could of still gotten her.. but too late now, another breeder I know just got her I seen.  Hopefully you'll find a nice, beautiful girl around your area. Will be cheaper than spending $60+ on getting one girl


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

The breeder who got the girl (who is a great breeder, very nice) said that she will give you a pair from her spawn using that girl if you would like, down the road once she spawns her, etc. I am believing she will be doing a super red line.. if not, I know she was looking into doing red/whites marbles.


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

Myates said:


> The breeder who got the girl (who is a great breeder, very nice) said that she will give you a pair from her spawn using that girl if you would like, down the road once she spawns her, etc. I am believing she will be doing a super red line.. if not, I know she was looking into doing red/whites marbles.


That'd be GREAT! if shes doing the super red line and would be willing to give me a pair from her spawn! I really did like that female but I notice the auction ended before the 10th and said auction closed? I didn't know a seller could end an auction before the time was up on the auction if someones already placed a bid? From what I seen it was suppose to end the 10th but it ended a few days before that? I thought I had a few days left to place a bid!! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1360493560

I don't really know how aquabid.com works I've never placed a bid on there before... and would it really cost me 60$ if the auction ends at 23$?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Some auctions there are "buy it now" options.. where for $5 more or so you can just outright skip the auction part and just buy it.

You have to pay for the fish.. and since it's international you will have to pay shipping to the seller of the fish.. that seller will then ship it to another person in the US, in which you pay that person to change the water, repackage it, etc.. you give that person some money to do that for you, then you have to pay for shipping from that person (called a transhipper) to you.. in the winter you would want express which is $35 just for the fish to go from the transhipper in the US to you.

So it's cost of

fish+shipping fee to transhipper+transhipper fee+express delivery.. looking at $58 just for the fish and the delivery within the US. 

Why it's best to purchase a few fish at once if you're going to go with overseas breeders/imports.

I personally purchase off of US breeders, or places that do the importing and just charge the price for the fish. Either way you will be spending roughly $45 on a fish if you purchase online within the US - shipping costs (best to always do express) is going to be $30-35.

Not cheap.. and it's not a guarantee the fish you just spent all that money in will even breed. Why I suggest to try with a female that you can get more locally/cheaply first.. just to get the idea of how to raise the fry, etc. But if you do find the right girl you love and you have the money.. then don't let her slip away, can get her and wait on using her.

I'll PM you the breeder's info/link and will also give you a link to a place that you can get quality imports for cheap here in the US..


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

Myates said:


> Some auctions there are "buy it now" options.. where for $5 more or so you can just outright skip the auction part and just buy it.
> 
> You have to pay for the fish.. and since it's international you will have to pay shipping to the seller of the fish.. that seller will then ship it to another person in the US, in which you pay that person to change the water, repackage it, etc.. you give that person some money to do that for you, then you have to pay for shipping from that person (called a transhipper) to you.. in the winter you would want express which is $35 just for the fish to go from the transhipper in the US to you.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks I really appreciate it!


----------

